# Catfishing from a boat



## Rembis50

I bought my first boat this year (Brand New 1436 Tracker Jon Boat) and have taken it out on electric only lakes and reservoirs and have done pretty well with the crappie, bass, and bluegill, but nothing when it comes to catfish. My question is, when catfishing from a boat, how do you tightline with slip sinker rigs when the boat is moving? Even with two 15 pound anchors out on each corner of the stern, the boat still moves a little here and there which in turn creates slack in my lines.


----------



## CarpFreak5328

You will probly have to just deal with the slack. Ive catfished from a boat most of my life, I just put a glow stick on the tip of my rod and my theory is if it aint big enough to take the slack out of the line and bend ur pole then it aint worth worrying about lol. Now if ur not using live bait and fishing still water i just use a medium slipshot and open bail with a small rock or stick on top of my line by the reel and when the rock or stick comes off the line and it starts peeling i pick it up close the bail and set the hook.


----------



## BanksideBandit

I do more drifting/trolling for channel cats from boats. Also you can minimize boat movement a little if you perfect the anchoring system using the wind/current. But you will always still have some movement.


----------



## Rembis50

BanksideBandit said:


> I do more drifting/trolling for channel cats from boats. Also you can minimize boat movement a little if you perfect the anchoring system using the wind/current. But you will always still have some movement.


How do you drift with a slip sinker rig exactly? Do you just cast it out and drift while the rig is pulled around the bottom?


----------



## Frankie G

I just use a drop shot with enough weight to pre load the rod just a hair. After I drop my drag chain in the kayak I drop my line to the bottom and reel up until my sinker and bait are about a foot off of the bottom. I can detect the slightest bites and to be honest I think I catch more fish that way than a tight line from shore. I think it's a combination of not having the bait buried in any bottom silt or vegetation and the slight movement of the floating bait creating a bigger scent trail.


----------



## Salmonid

if your anchoring, I like to drop 1 anchor off the back, float till end of rope, then drop front anchor, pull backwards until boat in middle, fish off left or right side, or if in a windy situation, front anchor into wind, let boat pull tight and cast off rear.

or you could just drift or troll for channel cats, thats all Ive done for the last 5-6 years look up drifting for channel cats on Youtube

Salmonid


----------



## sherman51

don't forget you can use a slip bobber with your bait off the bottom. channel cats don't always feed on bottom.
sherman


----------



## BanksideBandit

The way I drift is this...in order from reel: main line, sinker, bead, swivel, leader line, hook. I use a long leader line ranging from 2-6ft. Then I like using a peg float on the leader line. The closer the float to the hook the higher the bait will drift. Google Santee Rig.


----------



## Rembis50

BanksideBandit said:


> The way I drift is this...in order from reel: main line, sinker, bead, swivel, leader line, hook. I use a long leader line ranging from 2-6ft. Then I like using a peg float on the leader line. The closer the float to the hook the higher the bait will drift. Google Santee Rig.


How does a peg float stay in one place?


----------



## Flathead76

For channels in lakes l like to set two anchors. Then use bait runner spinning reels. Use liver shrimp or cut bait on a bait holder hook. Cast rigs with zero weight off the side of the boat. Then engage the clicker and relax.


----------



## Rembis50

I fish for large channels only and use a slip sinker rig using cut bluegill. Bite is always slow, but when a fish is on, its always a big one


----------



## BanksideBandit

Run the line through the float part and then slide it to where you choose and wedge the peg in. You can take the peg out and adjust the height as you please.


----------



## FINMAN

I'm a boater and I like to anchor too, Rembis. If there's a breeze, the boat's going to shift back and forth - fact of life. Leave a little slack in your line and leave your rod alone. If you keep trying to reel up the slack every time the boat shifts you'll drive yourself crazy. 

Salmonid - I like your pic better than mine! I'd rather have my head cut off than the fish's...


----------



## Rembis50

FINMAN said:


> I'm a boater and I like to anchor too, Rembis. If there's a breeze, the boat's going to shift back and forth - fact of life. Leave a little slack in your line and leave your rod alone. If you keep trying to reel up the slack every time the boat shifts you'll drive yourself crazy.
> 
> Salmonid - I like your pic better than mine! I'd rather have my head cut off than the fish's...


Makes sense lol. Thanks! I have so much to learn about fishing from a boat haha


----------



## Salmonid

Rembis,


Rembis50 said:


> Makes sense lol. Thanks! I have so much to learn about fishing from a boat haha


if your ever in the Dayton area, give me a shout, Ill show you how we drift, troll and anchor from a boat while we catch a bunch of channels...

Salmonid


----------



## Rembis50

Salmonid said:


> Rembis,
> 
> 
> if your ever in the Dayton area, give me a shout, Ill show you how we drift, troll and anchor from a boat while we catch a bunch of channels...
> 
> Salmonid


Id take you up on your offer but unfortunately I live in Hardin County and fish the Lima/Findlay area lol


----------



## Salmonid

rembis, Im at St Marys all the time, what about meeting there? That's a GREAT lake for big channels!! Lots of 10+ Lbers in there

Salmonid


----------



## Rembis50

Salmonid said:


> rembis, Im at St Marys all the time, what about meeting there? That's a GREAT lake for big channels!! Lots of 10+ Lbers in there
> 
> Salmonid


I've never fished there before but if I do, I'll be sure to let you know! Haha. Wouldn't my 14ft jon boat be a little small for that lake though? Lol


----------



## BottomBouncer

I was cattin' from a 14' boat most of last summer. Figure out which way you're going to drift. Point the boat in the opposite direction and get the desired distance from the area you plan to fish. Drop the front anchor. Let the wind/current move the boat, when it settles then drop an anchor off the stern.

I started out fishing the bottom and did catch, but I switch to floats. I taped a glow stick to it. Worked out well.


----------



## Salmonid

rembis, the 14 ftr is fine on most days, Yes St Marys can really get rolling on real windy days but there is so many places to stay out of the wind, youll not have any problems with a little common sense, I was saying you could meet me up there in my boat to see how we do it and then use it accordingly in your upgrounds

Let me know if any interest in that. I might be up late one afternoon next week or on the weekend, my boat got plenty of room.

Salmonid


----------



## Rembis50

Salmonid said:


> rembis, the 14 ftr is fine on most days, Yes St Marys can really get rolling on real windy days but there is so many places to stay out of the wind, youll not have any problems with a little common sense, I was saying you could meet me up there in my boat to see how we do it and then use it accordingly in your upgrounds
> 
> Let me know if any interest in that. I might be up late one afternoon next week or on the weekend, my boat got plenty of room.
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks man I appreciate it! Ill let you know!


----------



## Rembis50

A shot of my santee cooper rig


----------



## Salmonid

Shorten leaded to about 10-14" and peg float an inch in front of hook
Salmonid


----------



## Rembis50

Anybody here use the Whisker Seeker lures/rigs?


----------



## BanksideBandit

Salmonid said:


> Shorten leaded to about 10-14" and peg float an inch in front of hook
> Salmonid


I will have to try this next time out. I have always used 3-4ft leaders or longer with peg float about 1ft away from hook. I know you fish a lot of tournaments so you probably know your stuff.


----------



## Salmonid

My partner Catfish Chaser, has several Whisker seeker rigs, a lot of money for fancy looking rigs, we have never been able to verify they work any better then our standard santee rigs. but that's not to say in certain situations the may work better but we gave them a fair trial over several trips. the point is if your pegging the float 3 ft from the weight, then the bait is 3 ft off the bottom, sometimes that's ok when fish are VERY active and chasing but most often baits 18" or less off the bottom seem the best, we always start the day with 2 rods with no floats so they are on the bottom and 2 rods up at different levels (8" and 14-15") to see just how active the fish are and how willing they are to bite, once we narrow down for example that the first 4-5 fish came on the baits 6" off the bottom then we zero in on that approach with all rods. Cold fronts, weird barometer readings and early morning bites are often very soft so we also start with smaller baits and work bigger through the day as well as we figure out how aggressive they are, speed of drift/trolling is another whole animal....LOL


----------



## Stampede

I use four anchors. You have to watch how you throw the two that's on the fishing side. Pitch them a little wider than the ones on the back side of the boat . I don't use heavy anchors on the front side just enough to steady the boat from swaying as much. And you might get a fish to run into one once in a while hence a smaller anchor .But it does help if your fishing dead line.


----------



## sherman51

I always just leave the slack in my line. you just cant keep all the slack out. another good way to detect bites is to leave slack in your line and place a Styrofoam cup over the end of your rod. when the fish hits it will pop the cup off or make noise as the line is pulled out. I like to use a baitrunner spinning reel for cats. and just put the bait feeder on and wait. I also like to use a slip bobber on one line to cover more water.
sherman


----------



## polebender

Years ago when I did more catfishing, I had two baitcasters that had anti-reverse systems. Cast out, lay the rod and reels on their side with the handles up. When you got bites the reel handle would spin as the line was going out. So when they would run, pick the rod up, turn the anti-reverse off and set the hook! You didn't have to worry about slack or trying to watch your line, especially at night, just watch the reel handle. Greatest thing ever! I don't know if they still make them, but I assume they do.


----------



## TClark

I've been a cater for most of my life and from a boat. Let the wind/current work FOR you as BottomBouncer said.

I use slip floats and I usually set them for 8 ft...at least that's where I start. We are allowed 2 poles so I set one at 8 ft and one at 12 ft. you can actually find catfish through the whole water column ..it's just right time right place right bait.

Caught them with slip floats as deep as 18 ft.

My favorite way is just drifting where the wind/current takes me. I always throw a marker buoy when a float goes under so I can easily find that spot again.

Also, watch the water surface and watch the birds. If there's white bass in your waters or variation of, they will herd a gob of bait fish and just start hammering them. The tid bits and stunned bait fish float down below the school to waiting catfish to gobble em up. Our best day was 21 cats in 2 hours...never had so much fun in my life as that day back in the 70's. Hope this helps ;-)


----------

